# Good Mac Dealers in Toronto



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

Torontonians: where do you buy your Mac gear? I was wondering if we could get a list going of good Mac dealers in Toronto. Here are ones I know of:

MacWarehouse, www.macwarehouse.ca 
Computer Systems Centre, www.csctoronto.com 
MacDoc, www.macdoc.com 
Carbon Computing, www.carbonation.com 
Accurate Technology, www.accurate-tech.com 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

I buy my stuff from macdoc and Data Integrity (York University campus). However I wouldn't really call Data Integrity a _good_ dealer as both of my purchases were followed by month long waits on products that other places had in stock (plus no student discount).


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Here's an extensive GTA list that's helpful.
I don't have any specific recommendations.
I've only dealt with MacWarehouse and CPUsed each on one occasion.
I normally purchase privately/pre-owned...yeah, I can be tight


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I now get new Apple gear from Digital Prototypes (www.dpimac.com). Good service/advice, nice people. Pricing in Toronto is pretty uniform for new Apple gear. So go for service and convenience.

I've dealt with MacDoc, Carbon Computing, CPUsed, Computer Systems Centre, and Accurate Technology in the past (used to do the purchasing for a University Department). They've all been fine, no problems with my transactions. Decision was often made on availability of certain products.

bill


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm... Dealt with a few myself, but I might have to give dpi a ring. They have a cube in stock - that I've been contemplating. Been looking to go with a new desktop. trying to get back in to some design again.


----------

